#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  problema com modem Siemens speedstream 4200

## maykcosta

estava com problema com o modem speedtouch v510 e comprei um siemens speedstream 4200 pensando que o mesmo iria resolver o meu problema, o mesmo resolveu em parte pois tive que trocar o firmware dele pois ficava reiniciando de 1 em 1 minuto, com o novo firmware o problema foi solucionado porém!

Só que o novo problema é na hora de carregar video, eu conectado meu pc diretamente no modem antes(com o outro modem) eu assistia video tranquilamente sem ter que esperar o video carregar mais agora tenho que esperar e muito pra carregar, a navegação até que esta boa, este modem tem mtas opções teria alguma que melhoraria isto? 
e meus pings estao mto baixo em 85 MS no google.com.br so que tem falhas alguns tem tempo esgotado!
desde ja obrigado!

----------


## AndrioPJ

pode ser problema de modulacao (configuracao do modem)
pode ser problema na fiacao
pode ser problema na operadora

enfim, podem ser varios problemas

PS: perca de pacote pode gerar lentidao ao assistir videos

----------


## maykcosta

oque eu poderia estar olhando na configuração do modem já testei 2 provedores um da propria OI e outro da globo.com os dois apresentam os mesmos problemas aqui da cerca de 3 a 4% de perda! oque poderia ser isto?

----------


## raswilson

de uma uma olhada na fiação interna e na externa da casa veja si não tem imendas no fio interno.
no meu caso tive que usar o mesmo fio externo dentro de casa.

----------


## maykcosta

a fiacao infelizmente nao e, pois tenho 2 linhas telefonicas e a ultima e bem recente e apresenta o mesmo tipo de problema! nao sei oque pode ser, so pode ser o servico prestado pela operadora creio eu! mais nao adianta de nada ligar para eles!

----------


## raswilson

qual e a operadora do serviço ?

----------


## maykcosta

operadora é a OI, tenho um link de 8 megas em ambas as linhas, no outro modem carrega mais rapido os video porém a perda de pacotes ainda aconteçe!

----------


## Zarttron

Da uma olhada no seu up e dowstrean. aqui tive uma vez com problema de upload muito baixo e maxima de download tbem nao correspondia, em contato com a operadora informaram que era problema no dslam. passado uma semana e meia sem internet a mesma voltou normalmente, uma empresa terceirizada da OI que trata da manutenção dos dslam efetuou o reparo.

----------

